
Sony considers offering reward to help catch hackers - ssclafani
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-20060661-83.html
======
noonespecial
They should spend their money on rewards for people who submit security bugs
instead.

------
meatsock
the rewards sony is offering to helpful hackers include: jail time, equipment
seizure, bad publicity, and evil looks.

